# October reds!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Fished Rockport today caught 5 keeper reds and a couple undersize! One of the reds was my biggest on fly so far 27 3/4in.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job!! Wish I'd have got out.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

excellent...


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

sight or blind casting?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

AWESOME! You are a redfish fly fisherman. Way to go!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

deerhunter5 said:


> sight or blind casting?


Mostly sight casting.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

NICE!!


----------

